# Earning Bachlor degree in less then 4 years?



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

R.E. Amemiya said:


> Cos I'm a mo'fucking genius


Also you are apparently loaded. How the hell are you paying for all these damn classes? I mean even if you went to a four year on a scholorship I dont think they would be paying for more then one degree. I do very much admire your commitment to education but where are you getting the money for all this?


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

Hell yeah! 
1. Take summer classes
2. CLEP out of course ur already good at. Basically, u take a test and receive credit.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

dark_angel said:


> Hell yeah!
> 1. Take summer classes
> 2. CLEP out of course ur already good at. Basically, u take a test and receive credit.


Does taking summer classes really help that much?


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> Does taking summer classes really help that much?


Yes. Even though I doubt scholarships / aid pays for summer courses, they can speed up obtaining a degree by taking courses that you would not have taken directly involved with your major during the full semesters.

However, the trade off comes that overall course availability is severely limited because it's half a traditional course semester and you have to make sure that those courses are available to take.


----------

